# NEW VIRUS GIVING MESSAGE:"Can not find script file"WIN32.DLL.dll.vbs" ".



## mdp (Sep 24, 2007)

Dear friends, 
                  Whenever I  Double Click on any drive(e.g. C:,D: ,E: etc.) after opening My computer, it gives me message : "Can not find script file"WIN32.DLL.dll.vbs" ".I have to open drives by right clicking and then selecting option "explore" to open any drive.

What shold I do? I have done following things:

1.scanned whole drives with Quick heal 2007 and AVAST antivirus with   most   latest upgrades.

2.I used emergency disk wizard from Quick Heal 2007. in which I created CD 
   of Back -up system files and booted with it from Emergency  CD itself.
   it  scanned every boot file in boot mode. but  did not detected any virus in
   any drive.

3. I scanned with "Spybot search and Distroy" software and "Zone alarm Pro"
    all latest upgraded versions..

4. What should I do now..?  can anybody who has faced similar problem guide me..?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

One simple suggestion is install the Trial Version of Kaspersky Anti Virus from their Web Site....  install, and update it then run a Full system scan after u switch off the System Restore...

How to turn of system restore... *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/09/11/turn-off-disable-windows-system-restore/

Download KAV 30 day Trial... *www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus_trial


----------



## anandk (Sep 24, 2007)

your pc seems to be infected with an 'exotic' french virus (lucky you, most of us get the common american virus  )

anyway  just kidding ... do what choto sgstd and then also post yr hijackthis logfile here for analysis.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2007)

actually the vbscript has been quarantined by ur antivirus but still the autorun.ini file in ur drives calls to that script file on dbl clicking the drive icon, which actually doesnt exists so thats why u gettin that error.

Delete the autorun.ini files in each drive.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2007)

Its a simple "Hacked by Godzilla" attack.

You can follow the RedComputer article below and get rid of it.
*howto.redcomputer.net/windows/hacked_by_godzilla.php

You can confirm its the 'Hacked by Godzilla' thing when you look at your Internet Explorer's Title.


----------



## mdp (Oct 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Its a simple "Hacked by Godzilla" attack.
> 
> You can follow the RedComputer article below and get rid of it.
> *howto.redcomputer.net/windows/hacked_by_godzilla.php
> ...



Thnks a lot BOSS... The virus is removed. Now can you tell me  how to prevent its re-entry aprt from using Zonealarm  and Spybot search and destroy softwares..?


----------

